# Deere Layoffs



## DEERE180

You probaly heard this already, but, 200 employees in NC will be laid off.

In addition they will be OFF one week in Jul, Aug, Sep.

Consumer growth will be down from 12% to about 7%


----------



## rocking 416

Reminds me of when deere open there gator factorey in williamsburg va That plant and workers disapeared like a set of shiney wheels at a puff daddy concert


----------



## MFreund

The workers should come up here. The sitters son just started at Deere Davenport today. Never worked for Deere before.


----------



## rocking 416

Deere is selective of who they hire i know that ive applyed to them they wanted to start me at 11hr i turned them down they give you an aptiude test an check refernces


----------



## kau

I was told recently that if you quit Deere they blacklist you and will not rehire at any point in the future.

Anyone know if that is true?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

rocking 416 said:


> Deere is selective of who they hire i know that ive applyed to them they wanted to start me at 11hr i turned them down they give you an aptiude test an check refernces


Do they throw down any benifits at all? Are they laying off people, because they're going over to China? What a shame.


----------



## rubadub

I don't know about any layoffs at Deere, but I found out a short while back that all of the yanmar diesels are manufactured in Japan.

I'm not knocking the fact, but be aware Deere builds the Kawasaki engines in Missouri.


----------



## kau

That doesn't make a whole a lot of sense. Japanese engines being built by Americans.


----------



## rubadub

No it doesn't, but at least it employs our people where Yanmar doesn't.


----------

